# Restart bei Processing.



## malerlein (9. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Könnte mit eventuell einer einen Tip geben, wie ich bei einem Programm was ich in Processing erstellt habe , aus dem laufenden Programm einen Restart erstellen könnte. Das Programm wird nur über die Tastatur gesteuert, verwendete Tastaturbelegung ist  Nummern Tasten sowie Y und N.


----------



## Joose (9. Okt 2015)

Was ist ein "Restart"? Ich glaub in einem entsprechenden Processing Forum würde die Hilfe besser ausfallen.

EDIT: Soweit eine kurze Recherche ergeben hat kann man in Processing Java verwenden. Ok aber für mich hört sich das trotzdem eher noch einen Processing statt einem Java Problem an


----------



## malerlein (9. Okt 2015)

Joose, Du wirst wohl Recht haben mit dem Processing Forum. Mein Manko ist ich kann kein Englisch und ich habe noch kein Processing Forum gefunden wo ich auf Deutsch posten kann. Die Übersetzungen mit Google und Konsorten sind so Miserabel das es sich nicht lohnt sie zu nutzen. Mit Restart meine ich, das wenn ich eine Taste drücke, das programm neu startet. Ich habe gehofft, da es hier ein Java Forum ist man könnte mir einen Tipp geben. SORRY


----------



## Joose (9. Okt 2015)

Wie schon gesagt wahrscheinlich kann man dir diesbezüglich in einem Processing Forum besser helfen. Da soll nicht heißen das es hier niemanden gibt der sich mit Processing vielleicht schon beschäftigt hat und dir vielleicht helfen kann, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist natürlich geringer 

PS: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das English in einem Forum für Entwickler nicht immer perfekt sein muss, die Leute verstehen meisten trotzdem was man will. Also probier es einfach mal.
Und Englisch solltest du als Entwickler so oder so lernen, da es unumgänglich sein wird als Entwickler.


----------



## malerlein (9. Okt 2015)

Joose, Ich Programmiere zwar ein wenig in Processing rum, jedoch ist das lediglich ein Hobby von mir und befriedigt meine Neugier. Aber vom Entwickler bin ich wohl weit entfernt.  Ich bin 66 Jahre Alt und bin so auch ohne Englisch durchs Leben gekommen. Sicher ist es wahrscheinlich leichter mit Englisch, wenn man sich ein wenig in de Programmierung bewegt. Aber ich denke ich versuche es mal mit der Übersetzung bei Processing.org vielleicht klappt es ja. Danke mal erst für Deine Nachrichten.


----------



## Dompteur (9. Okt 2015)

@malerlein
Was meinst du mit Restart ?
Bei Processing besteht dein Programm ja aus EventHandlern.
In setup() initialisierst du deine "Welt".
In keyPressed() kannst du dann eine Methode aufrufen, die alles zurücksetzt.

Vielleicht würde ich deine Frage an Hand deines Codes etwas besser verstehen.


----------



## malerlein (9. Okt 2015)

Das ist ein Programm, für eine Schlüsselmaschiene, mit dem Programm sollen Schliessungen ausgerechnet werden, aber darum geht es nicht, das ist alles OK. Ich möchte gerne das Programm wenn es fertig ist in einer EXE Datei exportieren. und da sollte eine Funktion drin sein das wenn ich eine bestimmte Taste drücke, dann soll das Programm neu starten.Wie das geht mit setup() ist mir im Grunde schon Klar, ich weiss nur nicht wenn ich eine Funktion schreibe aus der setup() aufgerufen wird zum Neustart, muss ich dann in dieser Funktion alle Variablen zurücksetzen, da ich ja davon ausgehe, wenn setup() aufgerufen wird startet das Programm ja am void setup() {   } neu , nur ich kann ja die Strings und Variablen nicht alle erst ab setup() deklarieren, dann werden sie doch nicht in allen Unterfunktionen erkannt, also stehen die Variablen vor setup() so kann ich im kompletten Programm damit arbeiten.


----------



## Dompteur (9. Okt 2015)

Du vermischt hier die Deklaration und die Belegung von Variablen. Vielleicht auch deshalb, weil man Variablen bei der Deklaration oft schon einen Anfangswert gibt.

Die Deklaration für globable Variablen muss natürlich außerhalb von setup() stehen. Damit erreichst du die globale Sichtbarkeit.

Die Zuweisung der Anfangswerte sollte hingegen im setup erfolgen. Damit kannst du auch immer wieder ein reset auslösen.


----------



## malerlein (9. Okt 2015)

Ok Ich Danke Dir.


----------

